# 90 fowlr



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

filterage

heavy feeding reef tank and .25 ppm nitrates mmm!


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

Great setup







and all your fish look good

althought two points to make:
1) you will definetly need to upgrade to a bigger tank in the future. all those fish will outgrow a 90g.

2) id be carefuly keeping a puffer and CT with a lionfish. they can and will pik on him. it may not have happened yet but as they grow and space becomes less between them they will start. it be a shame to loose that gorgeous lion like that. mor ereason to upgrade

other than that great tank


----------



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

Trigger lover said:


> Great setup
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DUDE dont I know it! thats why I upgraded the sump and have alll plans for larger filtration.. I have another overflow and pump setup that I will add to this guy when the right tank finds my way.. I have been able to remove a lot of the lr from the display which helps free up room for sure.. teh fish dont pick on each other anymore as I planned their timing and purchases quite well... I have a 150 in the works... just waiting for craigslist to match me with a tank..







That is something I will never be upset about!


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2010)

That thing sounds like a river!

Fish look great. How long have you had those mangroves, they look real nice.


----------



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

Mr. Lahey said:


> That thing sounds like a river!
> 
> Fish look great. How long have you had those mangroves, they look real nice.


depends on which bin.. one is 7 months, and the other is 4 months.. I have over 150 mangroves in my apartment!







P.s. that tank has been upgraded


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2010)

Loving all your pics - a real hobbyist in my opinion.

More pics!


----------



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

Mr. Lahey said:


> Loving all your pics - a real hobbyist in my opinion.
> 
> More pics!


http://picasaweb.google.com/saab9000turbo theres my web albums..


----------



## gtc (Nov 5, 2008)

SWEET!!!!!


----------



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

some latest shots...


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

gorgeous looking trigger. puffer is looking cute as always


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Very VERY nice!


----------



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

showing off my mangroves from 95FOWLR


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

those are some wicked mangroves. very healthy looking


----------



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

His Majesty said:


> those are some wicked mangroves. very healthy looking


TY I am ordering friday 20 black and 30 white propagules for some other tanks as well. I am building a pot to hold more propagules in the window and going to plumb a small rio pump into the pot and drain back.. basically a huge window ledge plant holder with flow to it. If you look at my 33 reef forum in this section you will see I am fan of crazy stuff since I have a 40 breeder and 30 long plumbed into my 33 reef for fun. I love mangroves!


----------



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

so these will be my latest pics till the upgraded fwlr to the 135g I have a thread in saltwater discussion for any ont interested in the filtration design but here are updated pics of my fowlr technically 95 gallon not 90


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

fish are looking healthy


----------



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

His Majesty said:


> fish are looking healthy


ty I try I cant wait to host them in the big tank!


----------



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

you have an emp 400 sitting inside the sump? is it waterproof at the power supply?


----------



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

Inflade said:


> you have an emp 400 sitting inside the sump? is it waterproof at the power supply?


that was there for a short period, I was having a phosphate issue and I wanted some carbon and phos remover slots easily... figured I have a graveyard of extra equipment might as well use some. Now the tank has a penguin 330 with LR (HOB style) and chaeto. but before it was definitely convenient.


----------



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

75 gallon sump installed so step one of upgrade process!


----------

